# Demanet Suit Cleaning



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

The dealer that I bought my demanet suit from said that you can throw the suit in a large laundromat washer and cold wash it and line dry. Has anyone done this with good luck? How do people clean thier suit??? I paid for this suit out of my own pocket and want it to last.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have done it, it works just fine.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David many suits can be cleaned this way. When ours stands on its own, it's time to clean it...


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I take mine to the dry cleaners. 

Howard, you mean it gets hot enough to sweat up there.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> I take mine to the dry cleaners.
> 
> Howard, you mean it gets hot enough to sweat up there.


The difference between here and there is not the temp or humidity- 90/90 feels the same everywhere- but how many months it lasts. July and August are pretty brutal up here with the days on end of high heat and humidity, but the rest is tolerable. You guys get the "extended" season.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay, sweat? Nope it's not the H & H...it's the "soiled" suit from these killa dawgs we work! Man-eaters, Rockwilders and the other evil four-legged beasts! LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan, Im just trying to soak all of the cold weather in that I can, the heat is right around the corner and your right it last way too long here. Sometimes we can wear shorts around Thanksgiving. :-k

Howard, man you haven't work any killa dogs till your let a Boston hit ya. Bring your knee brace when you come cause Doodle tends to blow out the knees. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I took one to the cleaners about 3 weeks ago. It cost me less then 25 dollars to get it cleaned and had it back the same day.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Dan, Im just trying to soak all of the cold weather in that I can, the heat is right around the corner and your right it last way too long here. Sometimes we can wear shorts around Thanksgiving. :-k
> 
> Howard, man you haven't work any killa dogs till your let a Boston hit ya. Bring your knee brace when you come cause Doodle tends to blow out the knees. :mrgreen:


My wifes family is from Charleston SC. I've been down there at Christmas and had shorts on. It just doesn't feel right!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we take ours to the Laundry, and use the big machines-add regular detergent and downey softener and then only damp dry- then let it air dry.
we don't dry clean,-I can't remember why, but were told not to do that?? -maybe the chemicals they use in the process, I don't know.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> My wifes family is from Charleston SC. I've been down there at Christmas and had shorts on. It just doesn't feel right!



No it doesn't. But as long as Santa still comes I'll wear whatever.


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Washer and dryer, laundry detergent no softener. Softener damages synthetic fibers.

I wash all my suit 2 to 3 times a year, I have done it for almost 10 years with no problems.

Max


----------

